# Keja Kennels



## justyoupoodle (Nov 17, 2015)

I've seen a couple members briefly mention Keja Kennels, but was wondering if anyone has had any personal experience purchasing a poodle from them? 

Their website hasn't been updated for a while, but I know that's pretty common. From their website, they seem to show their dog, have been doing it for over 30 years and they seem well known. I see the name Keja pop up a few times on sites like canucksdog and other breeders website. They seem like a safe and wise choice but would love to hear your opinions or experiences.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

They spend their time in Canada in the Summer and do dog shows in the Southern US thru the Winter with an RV and a huge trailer. 

I've spent small bits of time with their dogs... enuf to know that they'd be great watchdogs.


----------

